# 7 Cool Gadgets You Can Make at Home



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*7 Cool Gadgets You Can Make at Home*

(www.techeblog.com) 
Our editors have compiled a list of seven cool gadgets you can make at home. If you 've come across any other cool projects, please leave us a comment. Continue reading for the list. More&#8230;


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Being an engineer I make quite a bit of cool little "make life easier" gadgets at home. I think I may compile a list and submit it.


----------

